# Greetings from Austin Texas



## C_Cabra (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello,


----------



## RJS (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Shane, Welcome to the site!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome brother Shane to the forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome Brother Shane!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Feb 26, 2009)

Shane,

Welcome to the Board.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome Bro.


----------



## C_Cabra (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Brothers. It is an honor and a pleasure to be here.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Brother!


----------

